# 25th June FACTORY FIFTEEN Launch & Premiere Screening of ROBOTS OF BRIXTON



## kibwetavares (Jun 13, 2011)

On the 25th June 2011 Factory Fifteen will take over the market at Brixton Village for an evening of music, drinking and film screenings. The event will mark the launch of Factory Fifteen, an exciting new film and animation studio. A short film teaser showcasing the work that will be screened at the event can be viewed at www.factoryfifteen.com 




​
*About Factory Fifteen*
Factory Fifteen is a company specialising in film, animation and architectural representation. It was formed by recent graduates from Unit 15 at The Bartlett School of Architecture in London. They combine their architectural background with cutting edge digital animation techniques to create imagined worlds that are both unreal and surreal. Prior to setting up
Factory Fifteen, its members have exhibited work at The Royal Academy, One Dot Zero, Alphaville Festival  and have been shortlisted for a number of
awards including The Riba Bronze Medal a. Factory Fifteen challenges traditional ideas about architectural practice by exploring new opportunities for architects within the expanding digital landscape.

*About the Event *
Factory Fifteen will be premiering six animated short films exploring the theme of future cities. The films imagine vast underground megacities, skylines in a state of permanent construction and destruction, self‐forming intelligent nanotechnology, sentient living buildings, uncanny synthetic landscapes and a repressed robot underclass inhabiting a
future Brixton. The event will take place between 7 and 11pm within the dramatic spaces of Brixton Village Market. A limited supply of free drinks will be provided, after which drinks will be available for purchase. An exhibition of printed work will also be on display.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2011)

This should be ace - shame I can't make it.


----------

